# House Churches in Cuba Face New Restrictions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2005)

House Churches in Cuba Face New Restrictions


----------



## stutzman67 (Sep 28, 2005)

"Consider at all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials. knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance. And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing."
-James 1:2-4

It will be great to keep an eye on Cuba to see what ways God uses tighter restrictions and more persecution to strengthen and purify His church in Cuba.


----------

